# Sommy Timer wiring help needed



## 5150 (26/7/14)

Hi guys,

I'm finished off building my controller box, (not a scratch on most peoples on here), but before I start guessing I was wondering of someone could tell me how to connect the NC, COM and NO to set off my alarm. (I understand the normally off and normally connected, Just not sure about the COM) I have the reset working and everything else.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Pokey (27/7/14)

5150 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm finished off building my controller box, (not a scratch on most peoples on here), but before I start guessing I was wondering of someone could tell me how to connect the NC, COM and NO to set off my alarm. (I understand the normally off and normally connected, Just not sure about the COM) I have the reset working and everything else.
> 
> ...


NO is normally open
NC is normally closed
COM is the common between the two
The markings represent a changeover contact. When your alarm is off there will be continuity between COM and NC, when the alarm is on there will be continuity between COM and NO.


----------



## 5150 (27/7/14)

Thanks for your reply Pokey, much appreciated. What confused me was the outward arrow on the "com" terminal. I've now ignored that. After frying my 12v buzzer and ordered more bits. Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------

